# Non-GMO



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Trending?

Regards, Mike

http://www.milkbusiness.com/article/will-non-gmo-be-next-trend


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Thats all fine and dandy, but if people really want just non gmo products, but not full blown organic then they need to be willing to pay extra for it.

My buddy tosses around every year if the extra premium for organic milk is worth the extra headaches of all the little rules and regulations to maintain his organic certification.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

mlappin said:


> Thats all fine and dandy, but if people really want just non gmo products, but not full blown organic then they need to be willing to pay extra for it.
> My buddy tosses around every year if the extra premium for organic milk is worth the extra headaches of all the little rules and regulations to maintain his organic certification.


Plenty do and will.

Not enough that everyone is on the band wagon but enough for some.

I imagine a lot of LOCAL commodity markets vary. I know a neighbor got a $0.50 premium for non GMO corn a few years ago.

Even @ $7+ corn that makes a big difference.

Much more when numbers are closer to $3.


----------



## Tater Salad (Jan 31, 2016)

Purdue (chicken) has been offering huge $ contracts for non-gmo and organic corn/beans .....but they stuck it to a bunch of us on high oleic beans so no one trusts them.....I'm not lazy but cultivating 500+ acres of grain they better pony up !! But I hate to say the future does look that way....Heck a LOT of those guys up in Lancaster cultivate.


----------



## Jay in WA (Mar 21, 2015)

Export market here demands non gmo alfalfa. No one seems to care about grain though. My corn would all be non gmo if they offered a premium. Same cost of production and yields.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Hate the thought of getting away from the triple stack though, hate anything to do with handling insecticide again.

A family friend that used to own the elevator in town would get very ill just from handling a sealed bag of Dyfonate.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Jay in WA said:


> Export market here demands non gmo alfalfa. No one seems to care about grain though. My corn would all be non gmo if they offered a premium. Same cost of production and yields.


last summer when the seed corn signs got put up along the roads I was surprised the number that were non GMO.There is no premium here for non GMO corn.Here I thought I was the only one planting non GMO in the area,lol.

Had a customer compare planting a conventional corn with insecticide vs the super duper Smart Stax and he needed 23 bu more to pay for the high priced Seed.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> Had a customer compare planting a conventional corn with insecticide vs the super duper Smart Stax and he needed 23 bu more to pay for the high priced Seed.


All depends on how much your paying for seed in the first place, buy all our seed corn and beans from the same guy, got us pretty well under $200 a bag on seed corn, triple stack, refuge in bag, bulk discount for the plastic totes, Golden Harvest.


----------

